# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  Kolajna ljubavi

## ivana zg

http://ivanaparlov.blogspot.com/

Potaknuta emisijama na TV o ovoj djevojci željela sam i ovdje staviti njezinu udrugu...Afričkoj djeci svaka vaša kuna pomaže i lijepo je znati da mi mali ljudi možemo sudjelovati s svojom malom ali vrijednom donacijom u poboljšanju jednoga maloga života, donošenju osmjeha na nečije lice.
Otvoreno je i sirotište i neka djeca kojoj su većina roditelja umrla od side, a oni nadničare i žive s starim bakama a neki su i zlostavljani fizički,psihički i seksualno živjet će sad u sirotištu, zahvaljujući donacijama dobrih ljudi....ali i dalje im treba sve...oni koji imaju malo više mogu se odlučiti za KUMSTVO..tj. da jednom djetetu plaća školarinu koja iznosi 120 EU i može se platiti od dva puta, za prvo i drugo polugodište....450kn toj djeci omogućuju školovanje....

http://ivanaparlov.blogspot.com/sear...0%22Kumstvo%22

----------


## ivana zg

Dragi prijatelji, želimo vas obavijestiti da će se akcija 'Cipelice' *nastaviti i ove godine*, a uz vašu pomoć, nadamo se da će ova akcija postati tradicionalna* božićna*. Naime, zbog velikih udaljenosti koje su djeca primorana proći pješke svaki dan, kako bi došla do skole i nazad, cipelice stradavaju. Također, moramo uzeti u obzir da nisu naročito kvalitetne, ipak govorimo o Africi  :Sad: 
U nadi da ćete se odazvati, i pomoći koliko je u vašim mogućnostima, zahvaljujemo vam u ime dječice kojima će nove cipele barem malo olakšati svakodnevni put do škole.

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.kolajna-ljubavi.hr/

mislim da je ovo nova stranica, na njoj postoji i zahvala na velikom odazivu ali ne znam smijem li je prenjeti......

----------


## ivana zg

EVO AKO IMA NETKO OD VAS TKO BI POMAGAO I DONIRAO ZA BOŽIĆNE BLAGDANE...OVDJE SU POTREBE;
Dragi prijatelji,
približavaju nam se dva velika blagdana - *Sveti Nikola i Božić*, pa bismo htjeli razveseliti mališane iz našeg i okolnih sirotišta. Najviše radosti donijet će im, dakako - *S-L-A-T-K-I-Š-I*  :Smile:  Stoga prikupljamo:
*bombone*, *štapiće* i *smokiće*.
Postavljena je kutija za slatkiše u ulici *Prve Pile 1 (zgrada Generalturista) na Krugama*. Tko želi tu može donijeti slatkiše.
Od oslalih stvari najpotrebnije su nam:
*hansaplast; kombinirke; svijece; sjeme za: grah, mahune, grašak, kupus, papriku, rajčicu; multivitamini (imamo dvoje jako boležljive djece za koje nam liječnici stalno pišu da trebaju vitamine); spužvice i deterdžent za posuđe; 10 zastora za tuš kade*
U nadi da ćete se odazvati i na ovaj naš poziv PUUUNO vam ZAHVALJUJEMO i srdačno vas pozdravljamo!  :Smile: 
19. studeni 2011.

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.kolajna-ljubavi.hr/compon...cle/19/85.html

----------


## sss

Prekrasna stranica! I naša obitelj će se uključiti u akciju, bar s ponekom sitnicom.

----------


## ivana zg

i meni se sviđa inače način na koji djeluju a i lijepo je što ne moraš uvije dati novac, već možeš pomoć i nekom sitnicom.....eto recite o tome i svojim prijateljima i poznanicima možda se i oni uključe...............kad mene kćer pita što će dobit za Bžić ili sv.Nikolu ja je već sad učim da je lijepo i da daruje neki sitnicu za one koji nemaju toliko koliko i ona- te će na taj naćin biti sretna i ona i netko drugi- a to je najveći dar :Smile:  :Love:

----------


## ivana zg

s njihove stranice;"Ne možemo činiti ništa veliko, samo male stvari s velikom ljubavlju._--Majka Terezija

Kad se hoće, nađe se načina.
Kad se neće, nađe se razloga.

_

----------


## ivana zg

Novi kontejner!


Dragi naši dobročinitelji,
kroz 3. mjesec ove godine imamo u planu poslati kontejner za naše sirotište. Stoga krećemo s prikupljanjem stvari za sirotište i vrtić koji je u izgradnji i pozivamo vas da nam pomognete. Ne tražimo nove stvari, već one koje su dobro očuvane i koje se mogu još neko vrijeme koristiti. Donosimo popis stvari koje bi htjeli poslati u Songeu. Unaprijed zahvaljujemo svima koji će nas obradovati bilo kojom od navedenih potrepština:

komodaprekrivač za trosjedmetla, _mop_, partviškante za voduogledala za wcwc četkelavori3 ormarića (namjena - ispod umivaonika)3 držača za ručnik4 ormara za sobu4 kreveta za jednu osobumadraci za jednu osobu (180 x 80 cm)4 stola za sobu i 4 stolca1 stol za ured i 6 stolacazavjese1 komoda za ured1 trosjed i fotelje1 stolić za dnevni boravakelementi za kuhinju (samo sa sudoperom, bez ostalih aparata)5 manjih kanti za smeće, 2 većeštednjak na drvamašina za pranje rubljapribori za jelo (_bešteki_)staklene čašešalice za čajlonci za kuhanjefrižidertanjuri, zdjele, tepsijedekeručniciplastični tanjuri (tvrda plastika)plastične šalice/čaše (tvrda plastika)kukice za jaknejastucisportski rekviziti za djecuposteljinasuncobran (za ploču za vježbanje u vrtu)plastični stolnjacikuhinjske krpemikserboje za zidove, kistovi, valjci, razrjeđivačkabanice za djecu, kišobrani, gumene čizmealat za polje (motike, lopate, grablje, rukavice, škare za šišanje živice)alat za kuću (čekić, kliješta, čavli...).

----------


## ivana zg

Akcija još traje;Za Mia Lanin prvi korak


Dragi prijatelji,
približava nam se blagdansko vrijeme i sigurno ste dobili brdo mailova gdje vas se moli za pomoć. Evo, i mi to činimo jer krećemo u akciju za curicu čija nas je priča dirnula i pozivamo vas da joj skupa pokušamo pomoći - da se i njeno malo *srce* u Novoj godini može ispuniti *nadom* u izlječenje!
Pretpostavljamo da ste se istrošili na poklone, ali vas ponizno molimo da jedan dio (makar i najmanji) odvojite i za *Mia Lanu*. Koliki god bio, neka bude od srca i za pomoć ovom malom anđelu! Šaljemo vam tekst njenog tate koji nam je približio njezinu bolest:

_Zovem se Davor Knezovic, iz Vukovara sam. Roditelj sam curice Mia Lane, koja ima 4,5 godine. Nazalost, Mia Lana je tesko bolesno dijete - boluje od Lenox-Gasttautovog sindroma, sto za posljedicu ima teski oblik epilepsije sa 10-ak napadaja svaki dan. Mia Lana ne hoda, ne prica, psihomotorno zaostaje, ima utvrđenu 100%-tnu invalidnost zbog ostecenja mozga. Uzima dva lijeka, Keppru i Depakine za epi napadaje, medjutim i uz ta dva lijeka ima konstantne epi napadaje svaki dan.
Lijeci se u Zagrebu na Srebrenjaku kod dr. Romane Gjergje-Juraski, u Specijalnoj bolnici na Goljaku. Dijete vodimo na plivanje po Halliwick metodi u Vinkovce, kod fizioterapeuta u Djakovo, kod logopeda u Osijek..._
_Mia Lanu smo vodili i u Austriju kod doc.dr. Edwina Hausera poznatog djecjeg neuropedijatra. Malena je u Austriji imala teski epi napad i bila je hospitalizirana u bolnici Modlling. Dr.Hauser nam je rakao da bi Mia Lani pomogla terapija aminokiselinama (u obliku kapsula Olimpiq) i implatacija maticnih stanica. Terapija aminokiselinama kosta oko 5,000 EUR, a implatacija maticnih stanica oko 20 000 EUR._
_Već je nekoliko klubova i novina podržalo našu molbu za pomoć i nadamo se da ćete i vi._

Svoj dar možete uplatiti na račun naše Udruge:

Udruga  "Kolajna ljubavi"
K. Branimira 24,  Imotski
Privredna banka Zagreb d.d. (ne naplaćuju naknadu na uplatu)
Broj žiro-računa: 2340009-1110344443
Opis placanja: *MIA LANA*


H V A L A i neka su vam ugodni nadolazeći blagdani!
http://www.kolajna-ljubavi.hr/index....d=148&catid=1920. prosinca 2012.

----------


## ivana zg

http://www.kolajna-ljubavi.hr/index.php   službena web stranica Udruge Kolajna ljubavi
http://www.facebook.com/PutujICiniDobro?fref=ts   službena facebook stranica Kolajne ljubavi
http://www.facebook.com/groups/kolajnaljubavi/    grupa Kolajna ljubavi na fejsu





> *Ja sam Magda, održavam profil Putuj i čini dobro. Pred nekoliko dana sam se vratila iz Tanzanije . Priča s volontiranjem ide otprilike ovako: zainteresirani potencijalni volonteri se jave na mail udruge. Princip je da osoba koja želi volontirati u Tanzaniji bi trebala biti aktivna u udruzi 9 mj, pa npr ako ide dole na 3 mj onda još 6 mj mora volontirati u Hrvatskoj. u Hr se volontira u domovima za nezbrinutu djecu. Volonteri koje žive u Zagrebu uz to prolaze mini pripremni tečaj, uče osnove svahilija, o tanzanijskoj kulturi i životu, funkcioniranju sirotišta i obvezama volontera. Tečajevi se obično održavaju 2 x godišnje i traju 2 - 3 mj, a sastanci su 1 x tjedno. Uvjeta što se tiče spola, školovanja, dužine boravka... nema, no udruga zadržava pravo da svakom volonteru odbije odlazak u Tanzaniju ako procijeni da ta osoba nema odgovarajuću motivaciju i da nije spremna na to. Što se tiče cjepiva - to je individualna odluka, no Tanzanija je endemično područje za žutu groznicu (ja sam se cjepila), i malarija je vrlo česta (nisam pila antimalarike).*

----------

